# fixing screw pops



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

sometimes there is a screw pop and you try to add a screw next to it and it still pops so you add more and you know the 2x4 needed a shim so what do you do.....?

I remove the screw and spray dap into the hole...thinking it will fill the space...then scrap and ff spot and finish smooth 
thinking about adding a screw the next to see if it will pop my repair job.
I will make a sample box so I can take pics behind the drywall


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

tool for screw pop


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

that's not my job.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> that's not my job.


whats not your job? you dont fix drywall? is that the best you can do if someone ask you to fix something...o thats not my job:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

on this job the contractor told me he forgot to insulate before he put the rock up...I said O thats not my job....lol kidding I drilled little holes and fixed it for him.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

and that's how i get more money. forgive my assholeness. it jest seems like am a asshole


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> and that's how i get more money.


you must be drinking


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

if I where me I would pump some fire cock in that hole. craps jest laying all round the job site.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

come to Canada you'll love it here.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I am trying to understand you...I just posts threads to help others. not all of you need help.
I all ways say you learn something from everyone..if it helps you or not
I never say all the things I do is the best way ... I just try to make my job as easy as I can. use the best material that the trade offers.

peace out Icerock


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Ice for posting new ideas and helping others to get a leg up in a very competitive business. And I'm not sure of the numbers but I bet that for every regular posting member on here there are at least 10 people lurking and learning.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Sometimes, a framing member is inset compared to the rest of the wall or ceiling, and should have been shimmed, but wasn't. I have removed all screws from the field of the drywall at that member so the rock will naturally spring out from the framing and become flat. I drill some holes in the rock where screws were removed and load the holes with adhesive, Such as pl400. In essence creating a shim against the framing member. Then re-screw next to old screw holes after glue has dried. Easier to shim in the first place. But rock hangers quite often can be averse to shimming.


----------

